# [Debian Woody] Probleme mit ISDN



## JohannesR (18. Januar 2003)

N'abend,

ich habe mir Debian Woody installiert und habe nun Problem mit ISDN:
Ich soll das Modul HiSax einbinden, doch das ist in meinem Kernel nicht vorhanden, was soll ich tun? Wie bekomme ich ISDN sonst zum laufen?
Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure hilfe 

Johannes


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Januar 2003)

Hi Johannes,

oha, wenn du jetzt schon aufgiebst ...   - im Ernst: für die ISDN-Einrichtung habe ich ca. 5 Tage (à 4-5h) gebraucht.

Ich habe mal ein paar hilfreiche Links herausgesucht:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21965
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?threadid=41127
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?threadid=31549
http://capi4linux.thepenguin.de/

Mit den Links bekommst du es hin. Stell' dich jedoch darauf ein, dass es nicht nur mit 10 Stunden getan ist ...


----------



## JohannesR (20. Januar 2003)

Ok, ich werde mich mal durch die Links durcharbeiten! Danke sehr!  Wenns weitere Probleme gibt melde ich mich


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *Ok, ich werde mich mal durch die Links durcharbeiten! Danke sehr!  Wenns weitere Probleme gibt melde ich mich  *


Tja, das ist bei Debian leider so. Probleme kommen - (leider) garantiert.  Die Links habe ich eben mal aus Outlook bzw. meinen Fragen zusammengesucht, womit ich letztendlich auch die Lösung gefunden habe. Immer wieder durchlesen, noch mal probieren und irgendwann erreicht man auch das Ziel, wo man hin will.

Viel Glück,


----------



## JohannesR (20. Januar 2003)

```
<?php
/* Hm, also es sieht so aus, als läge das Problem an den nicht vorhandenen modulen isdn.o und hisax.o ...
Hat die jemand von euch zufälliger weise? Ich bräuchte sie für die kernelversion 2.2.20-idepci (was auch immer idepci ist =) ...)
Ich hab schon gegoogle't und nichts entsprechendes gefunden :( */
?>
```

Edit: OK, hat sich erledigt, hab mir einfach meinen eigenen Kernel kompiliert  Danke euch allen


----------

